

iOS 9 - vsakos
http://www.apple.com/ios/ios9-preview/

======
Johnny_Brahms
I am hoping for some way to start app when there is something coming from the
push service. It annoys me that Signal can't be started in the background to
decrypt messages and show a regular notification. As it is now, the apple push
service alerts Signal that there is a new message, but you have to manually
start signal and wait for the download.

Has anyone got any news in that area? Skimmed through the developer news, but
found nothing.

------
paulornothing
I'm excited about Apple News, only if it can beat Flipboard. I used to love it
now my feed is getting filled with all kinds of garbage I'm not interested in
(i.e. conspiracy theories I guess because I read articles about space?). If
Apple News is just slightly better than Flipboard I'm in.

------
PebblesHD
I'm both excited for the new features and disappointed that my still
relatively new iPad 4 misses out on most of them. The introduction of multi-
tasking might just convince me to upgrade.

------
tdkl
Those optimizations look impressive : 1 hour extra time of usage and less
space needed for OS update.

